# Converting from Gas to Electric Stove



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yellow Teflon Tape, a couple of Monkey Wrenches, and a Cap. For the T&L (Time & Labor) that it would take for a Plumber to do it, you can have it done for 1/8 of the cost. As for where to cap it, leave it behind the stove, so that it can be used later.

As a question of inquiry, why go with Electric, when it would cost more to use a stove, then with gas?


----------

